# When do they lose the puppy look to their face?



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Ive noticed that there is a point when GSDs seem to lose the puppy/young look to their faces. Stark is 11 months old and still has what I consider a puppy face. You can just tell hes young by looking at his face. Maybe because its still so thin? 
Ill post the most updated pic I have, just so you can see what I see. Maybe im just crazy bc hes my baby I still see him as young looking. 
I know I see him differently than non GSD owners do. I dont see a big, intimidating dog at all. Lol I see my goofy big puppy. So maybe I will just always see him differenlty. But I swear I can see GSDs on this forum lose that puppy look to their face. Im just wondering around what age that happens?

Thanks guys!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a good question. Mine is 16 months and people that meet her for the first time always think she is a baby...well I guess she still is, but I think they think she is still under a year.


----------

